# Need a 46 inch 3D LED TV [100-150 K]



## TheMost (Oct 13, 2013)

*Need a 42/46 inch 3D LED TV [100-150 K]*

Hello people.I have just settled with my new home and am searching for an Awesome 46 inch 3D LED TV for my hall.

This is one time investment of anything 100-150K.
I am planning to hook my gaming PC and make this HD TV as monitor.
Viewing distance is 4.1 feet only.
Need 3D,Full HD.Max PQ possible.
Dont need any smart functions.if present its fine .

I am impressed with the 

Sony w950
KDL-46W950A : W950A Series : BRAVIA

and

samsung F8000
Samsung 85 Inch Ultra HD LED TV, UHD TV, Smart 3D LED Price, Spec

I assume that the Sony has some deeper and natural colours and good local Dimming and lowest input lag.

Which tv should i go for ?
Any better options ?

I would be much thankful 

Guys i am planning to buy it tuesday.
So please help me out deciding.

I wouldn't be upgrading it for at least some 6 years .

Or should i extend my budget to some 170K and go for a 4k ?
I don't think that is worth. What do you say ?

Whatever the TV i expect low input lag cause i play PC games serving that as monitor


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2013)

4k is not worth it as of now. They are costly and a very hefty premium is charged by the companies on them. My advice is that you should visit your nearby store first and see both the TV in real life scenario and them post which one do you like the most.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 13, 2013)

^ I find the samsung  F8000 to be bit more pleasing .

But i am really worried about the Active 3D that come with Sammy/Sony.
Some videos over the internet shouts out that LG stands top in 3D and is comfortable for gaming.

So if i do gaming a lot on this TV i should neglect the sammy/sony and chosse LG ?

However i didn't like the Lg models.
Does passive 3D matter ? And someone told that Panasonic 3D glasses are more comfortable and their PQ is also Awesome.
Should i consider buying a Panasonic TV ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 13, 2013)

Check out Bravia W850 Triluminos Passive 3D TV 

47 inch costs only 1.05 lacs 

It also has super low input lag, slightly lower than even W950A. 

KDL-47W850A : W850A Series : BRAVIA


----------



## TheMost (Oct 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Check out Bravia W850 Triluminos Passive 3D TV
> 
> 47 inch costs only 1.05 lacs
> 
> ...



That's awesome.Thank you randomuser111 
I have read many articles about the Active vs passive 3d.But i couldn't conclude.
I play some games in 3D and rest in 2D.
Watch 60-70 % film in 2D except animated and those Digital movies.

Which gives the best Quality - (read that active dulls down the brightness) active or passive? And has the scenario changed that Active ones give headaches ?
Wan't to get the Tv with optimum PQ in 3D.

I hope Active gives better PQ. Well is it suitable for 3D PC gaming ?

*UPDATE :* My viewing distance is just 4.2 feet 
              So i should consider a 42" only ?

*www.sony.com.au/support/faq/1200500
*www.toshiba.com/us/recommended-tv-viewing-distance


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 13, 2013)

Actually it depends on the individual. I personally prefer Active 3D over Passive 3D mainly due to the fact has with Active you get Full HD 3D and it also provided slightly better PQ. But most people cannot view Active 3D for even 30 minutes without suffering from a headache. 

So I would suggest you try and check how well you can manage Active 3D viewing. 

For gaming I assume you would play continuously for at least an hour or two so Passive could be better for you.

As for the size I'd recommend getting 46" minimum as 42" isn't that great for a good 3D experience.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 13, 2013)

^ Thanks for the Info.
But will 46 inch hold good on 4.2 foot viewing distance ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 13, 2013)

For your viewing distance 46 is overkill but will it remain the same in the near future ? No changing homes ? 

In such a case 42/40 will do.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 13, 2013)

^ I understand.Thank you.
So out of your experience what do you recommend ?

Samsung or Sony or panasonic viera ?

Please give me some choices around 1,25,000 so that i can get in depth review and checkout on local shops.
Thanks.

Below are the ones which i am currently researching ,,

*Sony :*

KDL-47W850A - 1,07,000 Rs. (without opti contrast panel,400Hz,Passive 3d )
KDL-46W950A - 1,32,900 Rs. (with opti contrast panel,800Hz,Active 3d )*[free Ps3 16GB]*

KDL-46W950A : W950A Series : BRAVIA
KDL-47W850A : W850A Series : BRAVIA

*Panasonic :*

TH-L50DT60D - around 1,26,000

TH-L55DT60D VIERA 3D TV - Panasonic

*Samsung :*

UA46F8000AR - 1,48,000
UA46ES8000R - 1,51,000
UA46ES7500R - 1,38,000

Samsung 85 Inch Ultra HD LED TV, UHD TV, Smart 3D LED Price, Spec
LED TV - 116.84cm (46) Full HD 3D Smart Slim LED TV (UA46ES8000R) - OVERVIEW
LED TV - 116.84cm (46) LED TV (UA46F7500BR) - OVERVIEW

(however i could hardly recognise what is the difference between them :-/ )


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2013)

Well those triluminous display just looks awesome when seen on big screen. And I prefer active 3d so +1 to that model.


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 13, 2013)

For gaming and even otherwise, BRAVIA W850/900/950 are better options. 

I'm sure when you demo these models and compare against other brands you will note the same.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 13, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well those triluminous display just looks awesome when seen on big screen. And I prefer active 3d so +1 to that model.





randomuser111 said:


> For gaming and even otherwise, BRAVIA W850/900/950 are better options.
> 
> I'm sure when you demo these models and compare against other brands you will note the same.



OK guys, Tomorrow I am going to my Local Sony world and will inspect the W950 46" .
I have almost made my mind to buy it after some research.
Thank you people for all of your valuable posts.

What is the difference between w905 and w950 ?

Also there are some non-HD channels (airtel stb) i would like to watch in the 46". I know that the PQ will be worse but is there any way to make it watchable ? like limiting the screen to half of the Display like that .. ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 13, 2013)

I would suggest going first to Croma or similar multi brand outlet rather than Sony World. Compare Bravias with other brands as well. 

See if you agree with what I have said and what you have read online. Only then make a final decision.


As for SD, there isn't much you can do but it will definitely be watchable with a few tweaks to the picture settings. Don't need to worry about that.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> As for SD, there isn't much you can do but it will definitely be watchable with a few tweaks to the picture settings. Don't need to worry about that.



This made me calm Down ... :-/
Thank you so much


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah a few tweaks and you can feel the difference and there will be no problem as far as picture quality is concerned.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 14, 2013)

I am really satisfied with the f8000 or other 7 series of samsung than that of sony ..
The only reason for this is that Sony puts in some red in white images and scenes while the samsung panels reproduce the real white colours without any tint.

Red Tint on White BG : Sony 46W905A vs Samsung 46F8000 - YouTube
                               Samsung and Sony in daylight. 46F8000 vs 46W905A - YouTube

However i have convinced myself to get a Sony w950 just for the reason for its least input lag while samsung has hight input lag and if game mode is turned on the pq is noticeably sactificed.


I have not tested the input lag myself .. Just internet reviews.

Has anyone experienced these input lags ?


So should i consider this input lag factor and go for sony or samsung itself would suffice and input lag wont be a factor ?

(This tv would serve as my primary diaplay for gaming )


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2013)

^^Go on and buy it.


----------



## Minion (Oct 14, 2013)

TheMost said:


> OK guys, Tomorrow I am going to my Local Sony world and will inspect the W950 46" .
> I have almost made my mind to buy it after some research.
> Thank you people for all of your valuable posts.
> 
> ...



Don't worry Sony x reality pro engine good at upscaling SD videos.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 16, 2013)

I have changed my mind to buy a w850 ..
Is it a good choice ?

How about the 2d to 3d conversion with it ?


----------



## TheMost (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Need a 42/46 inch 3D LED TV [100-150 K]*

Due do some sudden financial crises i have postponed the idea of buying the TV for another 4 months..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

The models u have selected from SONY are brilliant in picture quality
but for 3D....none of them can beat LG 3D 
yes LG smart apps are better than Samsung SONY

the only area where SONY & Samsung excels is picture quality

so, if u buy those in future do check the demo of 3D on both active & passive

and 1080p of full HD 3D is of no use if u can't watch a 1.5hrs of awesome animated/cgi 3D movie in active so,forget playing Hi-End 3D games on active with a headache


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 30, 2013)

Just go to multi brand store near you and compare Sony W950 and Samsung F8000 side by side and do take some videos and movies in a pen drive and play that in both the sets and then decide which pleases your eyes the most as both the sets are very good.


----------

